# My amazing find



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guy. I had to share with some people that would truly appreciate my amazing find.

Take a look.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hundreds of dollars worth of stuff for free. Thats just totally amazing.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That's amazing. You knew the right people. That must be why I never score anything free, I know the wrong people. I have a couple of the static props. The ground breaker holding the cross and another of the ground breakers are from the Spirt stores a couple of years back. But most of the things I've not seen before either.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Wow, that's incredible, man. What happened to your friend? Did she get religion or something?

I think that might have been thousands of dollars of stuff when all is said and done. Great score, Bud.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

first things first, there is NOTHING wrong with plastic props. its what you do with them! 
secondly, i'm more then appreciating the score you made. i'm jealous.
and lastly....very nice bats you've got there. I have a thing for the pretty little beady eyed winged things that own the night sky (waxing poetic). sigh. yep, definitely jealous! :lolkin:

congrats are in order sir!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy POOP! That's awesome!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, did the dog come with all that cool stuff?

Your aunt's friend must have had a gorgeous display. That's an impressive collection of props. Congratulations!


----------



## Abby Normal (Jan 4, 2011)

wow! what a score!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OMG - you won the Halloween lottery!!!  You lucky devil.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Holy crap! What a score. Now make sure to post pictures of how you use them all come Halloween!


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

The vultures and rats I saw in the video came from Spirits. NICE SCORE. If you find something you can't live with, your forum friends will be happy take it off your hands. LOL.


----------



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys! Her husband was a dentist and they used to do a big haunted yard. she is moving and wanted her stuff to go to good use. Here odd the second load.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, there was a second load?!?!? Holy moley! I think I shall go cry now


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I will join you, ROxyblue. and go cry.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Alright, seriously.....NO ONE SCORES A ROOM FULL OF HALLOWEEN PROPS LIKE THAT....NO ONE I TELL YOU!!!!! 

What a score! Those props are really nice, too. Good for you. Oh, there will be some haunting at your house this year. Congratulations!


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

You lucky dog!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

DUDE! You cleaned up! That is freaking fantastic!


----------



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

Once I get my computer this weekend i.will load up what we did last year. Last years build took about 1.5 months.thanks for your support guys!


----------



## scubaspook (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a good thing that I can type because I am speechless as my jaw is dragging the floor. I have a few of those props and new costs well over $100 each.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(crying hot, bitter tears of jealousy and envy...)

(choking gasp..) congrats.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i'll join you girls...and sob.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - nice collection.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG I only read the first page before I commented - THERE WAS MORE!!!!! Now I'm really sad - you've scored more for free than I've managed to collect in years LOL Lucky you!


----------



## Halloween_Anna (Dec 13, 2011)

"Like!"


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(donning all-black clothing...putting fresh batteries in flashlight...driving out to stang's house to rob him...)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm with headless, there was more? I first I was jealous like everybody else. Then I started thinking. Do we really apperciate things that are just handed to us? Isn't the work we put into the prop what makes it so special to us? Our blood, sweat and pieces of skin we've super glued on the prop. Or the saving up of our hard earned money to buy something special? Looking at it longingly in the store or online, until we can afford to buy it. Waiting weeks or months in anticipation. Can we really love and apperciate something just handed over to us free and on the spur of the moment?..... Hell yea! My momma didn't raise no fools. I'll take anything anyone gives me and love it to pieces. My hat's off to you, you lucky dog!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang.....................


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am green with envy! what a bunch of really cool stuff! I am leaving to go cry in the corner now.....

( seriously , what a awesome haul! )


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Now I'm going to cry.

Scareme: Don't you mean your husbands blood sweat and tears in the props not yours.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

QueenRuby2002 said:


> Now I'm going to cry.
> 
> Scareme: Don't you mean your husbands blood sweat and tears in the props not yours.


You're right, my tears, his blood and sweat.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Free=wow.I have some of those latex props.the reaper with wings-the demon with cross-the devil and the other guy are spirit exclusives from way back.Those props alone are over 600 in value.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: You are BEYOND lucky....with this bounty that you have received...do good....just do good.....and I expect a VERY DETAILED picture representation of your 2012 haunt.....seriously dude....with all this FREE STUFF? Make us proud!!!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

GREAT Score.. easily a few grand worth of props... hope you put them to good use..


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm absolutely boiling over green with envy!! Nice score!!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Green with envy here. Amazing. Some of those are awesome. Others can absolutely be worked with. 

Lucky...lucky...lucky....


----------



## stang233 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks guys,

I am not sure if you all know but i do not get an TOT where I live. Every year we do a really big party. So my work has to be done with great detail because poeple are hanging out all night. I will do better this year with vloging and takign pictures of the setup. Thank you again for your support.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

We live way off the beaten path we had zero tot's for years.But now we have over 40 just because people see our display the whole month of oct.
We also do a big party 128 guest last year.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Holy crap! I am SO jealous...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang!!! SCORE!!!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm Jealous!! Your beyond lucky!!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW. WOWZEE WOW WOW WOW. That is a TON of great stuff!! Congrats man. I too am jealous...but happy that her stuff went to a fellow haunter who appreciates the awesomeness of the haul. Dang.


----------

